# DeerTexas is no longer a sponsor here



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

He has been banned and I apologize to each one of you for his behaviour.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Interesting chain of events today and the last post he made was surely wrong. I hope it wasn't a case of computer piracy by a "friend" of his or anything. Thanks for doing all you do, Mont. Sorry this happened.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

thanks mont. you got yourself a top notch operation running here.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Dang, got busy and missed everything..


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Thanks.*

Thanks Mont, I never really understood that thread. I know everyone has opinions out here, but that seemed to be over the edge and falling fast. Thanks for stepping in.....

-Buk-


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Props to ya for taking action even if the guy is a sponsor. Says alot.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

capn said:


> Props to ya for taking action even if the guy is a sponsor. Says alot.


Exactly, and no apologies are necessary. He dug his own grave with that last thread. Don't know what he was drinking but hopefully he is not near an open flame...


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Mont,

Ditto..appreciate all you do. No apoligies neccessary.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thanks Boss.

TH


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

you do a great job..the checks going in the mail today


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Twilight Zone material....


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

just got caught up and I dont understand his flaming ??


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

And to think, I didn't make a single response to any of his posts! lol


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't understand what he did wrong. He brought up a topic, made some points and from what I read he was the one being attacked first and had False acquisitions made against him. But then I didn't read every single post.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

For the record, it was not the debate thread ont he extended season that closed the deal on him. It was a seperate post that came up later, a few saw and responded, and was deleted swiftly. No need to argue if Scott should stay or go here.. the boss has spoken.


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

Seemed to me like he brought up a valid subject and then lost his mind in the explanation. Vaccilated back and forth between friendly and belligerent many times. Very strange.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The debate about the 5-days turned into a "no one wants to agree with me so I'm gonna get pizzed" type deal. It had nothing to do with his not being a member or a sponsor any longer that was another issue entirely and one that isn't up for debate.

Thanks,

TH


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Did anyone ever find a good lease from him?Just my opinion but I think alot of hunters resent deer lease brokers, because they are part of the reason hunting leases are so high.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

*Thanks Big Guy !!!*

John


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks Mont,he wasn't being 2cool.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

crowmagnum said:


> Did anyone ever find a good lease from him?Just my opinion but I think alot of hunters resent deer lease brokers, because they are part of the reason hunting leases are so high.


Maybe so, but, Scott was not a lease broker. Lease brokers take a % for finding properties, thus increasing lease costs. He simply provided a service for hunters to connect with landowners. Landowners pay nothing for ads and members pay a flat fee to search the database.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

he seems to have his own board anywho


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

No question in my mind, I know Mont did what he felt was right. If he saw it as right then in my mind it was right.

This is the best ran site I have ever had the honor to be a part of, and it takes tough decision, and good mods to keep it that way.

Thanks Mont and all the Mods for a great site and for doing such a wonderful job at keeping it that way for all of us.

Derek


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Thanks for the clarity.*



TXPalerider said:


> Maybe so, but, Scott was not a lease broker. Lease brokers take a % for finding properties, thus increasing lease costs. He simply provided a service for hunters to connect with landowners. Landowners pay nothing for ads and members pay a flat fee to search the database.


"I see said the blind man"thanks for the clarity.It seems that would be a good service for hunters who have little time to get out there and find a place on their own.He lost me when he was after some meth head flim flam man that beat him out of a deposit on a discount hunt.He of all people should have checked Dustys background before reccomending the hunt to his clients and sending in the deposits!lSadly lol.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

I am amazed everyday at how well this site is ran. I frequent a few other boards throughout the workday but hate wading through the filth and badmouthing, therefore this website gets 90% of my attention.

Thank you all who continue to make this a pleasurable place to call home!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Well I hope he can get this mess straightened out. Scott is a good guy who does alot for the kids and the promotion of hunting here in TEXAS. I know there has been people banned here before and made it back. Sometimes we just need to really think before plopping our finger on the send button. I'm guilty of it at times.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Vassilating? Interesting!

LOL


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

I believe it was another thread not the 5 day deal he got popped on. I didn't get to see it though, I heard it was removed.


----------



## rockind308 (May 15, 2006)

I agree with Bucksnort. Can one ask what the subject of the thread was? I know Scott as a strong supporter of youth hunting with TSRA and a patriot that actively supports our troops.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> I know Mont did what he felt was right. If he saw it as right then in my mind it was right.


 So, mont controls your mind  thats awesome power right there


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

Dmax2500 said:


> So, mont controls your mind  thats awesome power right there


Better than out of control.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Regardless of who's right or wrong here, the deed is done. We all know (or should know) that this is a No Nonsense Sight. You Bash and Trash, you lose your privledge to post, plain and simple. Monty made his ruling so it's time to get back to Hunting. He!!, I'm lucky to still be around! lol


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

DT's final post here was the one trashing Jews. I have two very good friends that are Jewish, and they make it a point to wish me Merry Christmas and I do the same with their religious holidays. Both of them would give you the shirt off their back and the keys to their truck for the asking. That being said, Scott called me to apologize for what he did, and I accepted that apology. He said his post was meant as a joke. If that's the case, it fell flat on it's face. My allergies are kicking me in the nads right at the moment, so if y'all don't mind, I want to sleep on all this and make some kind of decision after the sun comes up again. We all make mistakes, and for him to own up to it, takes character.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

He lost me when he was after some meth head flim flam man that beat him out of a deposit on a discount hunt.He of all people should have checked Dustys background before reccomending the hunt to his clients and sending in the deposits!lSadly lol.


You lost me here pal...

Well I hope he can get this mess straightened out. Scott is a good guy who does alot for the kids and the promotion of hunting here in TEXAS. I know there has been people banned here before and made it back. Sometimes we just need to really think before plopping our finger on the send button. I'm guilty of it at times.


I agree Bucksnort..he does do alot for the kids..Mont put it well said..he will sleep on it..and do the right thing.


----------



## rockind308 (May 15, 2006)

Mont - thanks for the excellent response. It certainly cleared up this for me. The fact that he called and apologized squares with the Scott I know. He does like to joke but I have never heard him say anything bad about any ethnic group. Appreciate your website.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Good deal Mont, he does contribute here, I didn't get to read his post, but the guy has always seem OK to me. Most people deserve a second chance, and if he said it was a joke, then it probably was. It is so hard to tell people's real feelings over the internet. I like the fact he made a call to you and you are going to sleep on it.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sounds fair, Mont.....


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*5 pages and had to stop.*

I got through 5 pages of the rant.
Had to back away.

Wow, That blows away from my step away from the keyboard - jokes.

And that wasn't the issue!!

Lordy, he took thread watching to a new level.
Beggin for answers?

Over what?
It wasn't really a question so don't answer that....

L8tr


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm only back to see how long it takes for this post to surpass his post, time wise! SORRY ;(


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> I got through 5 pages of the rant.
> Had to back away.
> 
> Wow, That blows away from my step away from the keyboard - jokes.
> ...


:spineyes:I think you been pulling on the same bottle Scott was?? :rotfl:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Scott's Apology*

Scott sent me an email and asked if I would consider posting this link here for him, as he does not have access to the site at this time.

APOLOGY

If any of the mods think it is inappropriate for me to post this, please delete.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I think Scott's a good guy. He gets fired up but hey we all do when something chaps our arse. At least he's not afraid to speak his mind. And for the record, he did work extremely hard at bustin that idiot and thief Dusty Barber. Alot of people would have considered the $ lost and let it go. He is a stand up guy in my book. Doesn't mean he's always right in what he does....but who is.........always right??



TXPalerider said:


> Scott sent me an email and asked if I would consider posting this link here for him, as he does not have access to the site at this time.
> 
> APOLOGY
> 
> If any of the mods think it is inappropriate for me to post this, please delete.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Scott has been reinstated as a regular user. I don't need to sleep on that to make a decision. He's under the same no spam rules as everyone else here. I 
hold ALL sponsors to a very high level of conduct. Moderators are under a microscope. Let's all go hit the woods and be glad we live in the greatest State there is.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow, I go to work and see what happens. Seriously though, I am glad 2cool is what it is, and it all starts from the top.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

So let it be written, so let it be done! The VBG has Spoken!



Mont said:


> Scott has been reinstated as a regular user. I don't need to sleep on that to make a decision. He's under the same no spam rules as everyone else here. I
> hold ALL sponsors to a very high level of conduct. Moderators are under a microscope. Let's all go hit the woods and be glad we live in the greatest State there is.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Mont.

Welcome back Scott.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Thanks Mont.
> 
> Welcome back Scott.


Same here.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Welcome back Scott.. I know you go to bat for us when the hitting needs to be done. And Brice is right, he put the single man possee out on the Dusty character and busted his arse good for those that were taken advantage of. Lets all remember we are all human.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> ..........Moderators are under a microscope. ..........


Can you please explain how Infamous J is still here?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Can you please explain how Infamous J is still here?


Troublemaker

Were you practicing with your bow in the backyard this evening about 5:15pm??


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Scott, welcome back from the time out corner, takes a big man to apologize, lets go hunting together sometime. I would like to get involved in some of the activities you participate in with our youth and hunting. If you get a chance let me know how I can get involved.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Troublemaker
> 
> Were you practicing with your bow in the backyard this evening about 5:15pm??


Ah! You heard.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks Mont, and to all who accepted my apology. I'm human and occasionally I make a mistake. Gut check complete. Hopefully the sponsorship will be reconsidered as well. In the meantime, onward.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome back DT... I trust you were not by an open flame...LOL We all make mistakes and it takes a real man to make it through them. I am sorry I judged you before you had a chance to respond, myself. Mo powa to you! You are a stand up guy.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Ah! You heard.


I heard to.....LOL.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Seemorehinie said:


> I heard to.....LOL.


I want to hear....


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Woodrow said:


> I want to hear....


As soon as Brad (Palerider) hurries up and posts the thread from our outing this past weekend I'm sure it will come out.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

DeerTexas said:


> Thanks Mont, and to all who accepted my apology. I'm human and occasionally I make a mistake. Gut check complete. Hopefully the sponsorship will be reconsidered as well. In the meantime, onward.


Welcome back Scott.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks again to all, and no problem HP. I don't take it personal. Onward!

(Really onward! This thread has had 3,693 views already. Mods - please consider whacking this thread whenever you think I've had enough. Thanks!)


----------

